
Ask HN: What are some interesting open APIs out there? - propeller_head
Inspired by the recent Show HN on satellites (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21037167) it got me wondering what other interesting APIs are out there that are free to use (mostly, or not) and provide interesting data that could either be used as part of an application or feed an application by itself.<p>So, what do y&#x27;all know?  Thanks!
======
pnako
FRED

It's an economics and financial data service from the Federal Reserve that has
heaps of indicators. They aggregate data from many other sources (IMF, World
Bank, etc.) so it's the closest thing to a one-stop service for economic data.
It's biased toward macro / government data though, so you won't have high-
frequency private market data there.

[https://research.stlouisfed.org/docs/api/fred/](https://research.stlouisfed.org/docs/api/fred/)

~~~
propeller_head
That looks great though, so much info! Thanks!

------
jsingleton
[https://carbonintensity.org.uk/](https://carbonintensity.org.uk/)

> The Carbon Intensity API uses state-of-the-art Machine Learning and
> sophisticated power system modelling to forecast the carbon intensity and
> generation mix 96+ hours ahead for each region in Great Britain.

------
egfx
The 2FB API feeds the Shareable Tweets application:
[https://2fb.me/https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21039982](https://2fb.me/https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21039982)

------
layla565
[https://apilist.fun/api/blockfacts](https://apilist.fun/api/blockfacts)
BlockFacts Crypto Asset Market Data Unified APIs For Professionals API.

